# Brasile - Argentina 3-0. Video. 11 novembre 2016.



## admin (11 Novembre 2016)

Nella notte, il Brasile ha asfaltato l'Argentina. Il match è finito con un 3-0 netto e secco a favore dei verdoro. La partita era valevole per le qualificazioni ai mondiali di Russia 2018.

Gol di Coutinho (splendido), Neymar e Paulinho.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2016)




----------



## koti (11 Novembre 2016)

Che bel giocatore è diventato Coutinho.

Higuain come al solito in queste partite scompare.


----------



## Snake (11 Novembre 2016)

punteggio bugiardo, li hanno umiliati, poteva finire 6/7 a 0 tranquillamente


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Novembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Che bel giocatore è diventato Coutinho.
> 
> Higuain come al solito in queste partite scompare.



Higuain è il re dei sopravvalutati.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Novembre 2016)

Questi stanno rischiando grosso, che goduria se non si qualificano al mondiale


----------



## kolao95 (11 Novembre 2016)

Sono riuscito a vedere solo il primo tempo. Bauza ha messo in campo da cani la nazionale albiceleste: reparti scollegatissimi tra loro, molto spesso si vedevano Messi, Mascherano e Biglia in un fazzoletto a centrocampo e Higuain lasciato solo a sé stesso a 40 metri di distanza e in mezzo il blocco di 5 centrocampisti brasiliani che non lasciavano spazi.
Partita spaziale di Neymar! Nell'Argentina disastroso Otamendi (bisognerebbe vedere nelle scuole calcio i suoi movimenti sui primi due gol brasiliani e dire 'ragazzi, ecco come non si affronta l'avversario'), mentre mi è piaciuto Enzo Perez, mezzala molto interessante, peccato sia esploso relativamente tardi al Benfica.


----------



## Heaven (11 Novembre 2016)

Coutinho è diventato uno tra i migliori al mondo


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2016)

Certo che L'Argentina negli ultimi 6 anni ha sprecato una generazione di talenti quasi irripetibile, e le prospettive continuano ad essere nere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2016)

Non appena il Brasile ha preso Tite, cioè un tecnico serio, si sono iniziati a vedere i risultati.


----------

